# Simpson-Lawrence Manual Windlass Parts



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

We went to the Vancouver Boat Show, yesterday. For the most part, we had a great time. The exception was trying to find spare parts for our manual windlass.

As background, last summer, my buddy and I took a close look at it, for the first time. While it can still get our anchor up, you don't hear the ratcheting sound that you would expect to hear. Our best guess was that the pawl springs probably need to be replaced. Then the story begins! 


A Google Search for Simpson-Lawrence turns up nothing. Nada. Squat!

One of our local chandleries can get a manual windlass by Lofrans. This may be the ultimate solution, but I don't want to go there, just yet.

When we stopped by the Lewmar booth, I learned that:


Simpson-Lawrence acquired Lewmar, and essentially has become Lewmar.

They don't make manual windlasses anymore. As an aside, after stopping at several booths, it appears that nobody except Lofrans does either.

A former Simpson-Lawrence employee was given the rights to sell spares. The Lewmar rep was even kind enough to give me the link to his site.

Unfortunately, the site is no longer there.

I'm really reluctant to give up on our current windlass for several reasons:


From what I can see, the only things required are pawl springs. Everything else appears to be in working order.

Electric windlasses are a lot more expensive.

I know several folks who recently installed electric windlasses. They all wish they had stayed with manual windlasses.

So this leads me to ask if:

Anyone knows where one can acquire spare parts for this?


Failing that, would a spring for a Lewmar windlass work? This is a long shot, but I want to eliminate the possibility.

Anyone knows of any other manual windlass manufacturers?

I may have posted something about this a few months ago, but I really want to explore all alternatives to replacing it. Just call me cheap! 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would probably help if you said which manual SL windlass you had. My guess is that you've got an Anchorman windlass that uses a standard winch handle to operate and has a vertical drum/gypsy.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

Whoops! Sorry about that, SD. You're right. It's an Anchorman.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the Anchorman windlass as well. I can take a look at mine when I'm down at the boat next and see what the pawls and pawl springs look like.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a link to spare parts supplier CLICKY

He sorted out bits for a Seatiger for me and lists the Anchorman.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TQA said:


> Here is a link to spare parts supplier CLICKY
> 
> He sorted out bits for a Seatiger for me and lists the Anchorman.


I would bet the pawls from the electric version fit the manual version.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

TQA said:


> Here is a link to spare parts supplier CLICKY
> 
> He sorted out bits for a Seatiger for me and lists the Anchorman.


Eureka! This is the site! Many thanks, TQA.  

SD, many thanks to you also. Because we have the same windlass, I may just "pick your brain" as we go along on this.

Our main haulout is scheduled for next month.


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Florida Rigging has parts for Sea Tiger 555 and may have other parts for Simpsn Lawrence items too.


----------

